
Show HN: I made a Chrome Extension to launch your websites with custom hotkeys - theowu
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/quickey-tab-for-chrome
======
ThatHNGuy
and for Firefox?

~~~
theowu
It's currently only available for Google Chrome, but I'll get back to you when
the Firefox version is available :)

